# ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2004)

Um das Anglerboard nicht nur für unsere Mitglieder und Partner interessant zu gestalten, sondern mit dem Anglerboard und den Partnerseiten eine Plattform für alle Angler bieten zu können, interessiert es uns natürlich, was für Angler wir an“ Board“ haben. Und da nicht nur unsere Mitglieder, sondern auch die Besucher, die (noch) nicht bei uns registriert sind. 

Daher beginnen wir hier mit dem ersten Teil unserer "Anglerboardumfrage". Selbstverständlich wird dabei allen Aspekten des Datenschutzes Rechnung getragen. Was uns und unsere Partner interessiert ist einfach, wie sich Mitglieder und Besucher des Anglerboards zusammen setzen, was sie interessiert, wo und wie sie bevorzugt angeln, wie, wo und bei wem sie ihr Angelgerät einkaufen und vieles mehr rund ums Angeln und Angler.

Um daraus nicht eine ellenlange Umfrage zu machen, haben wir diese in mehrere Teile gesplittet, die nacheinander freigeschaltet werden. Und selbstverständlich sollt Ihr das nicht umsonst machen. Es gibt auch etwas zu gewinnen. *Eine Canon – Powershot – Kamera,* damit Ihr eure Fänge aufnehmen und ins Board stellen könnt.. Natürlich erhöht man seine Chancen, wenn man bei jedem Teil der Umfrage mitmacht. 

Die Umfrage findet Ihr sowohl auf der Anglerboardstartseite, im Forum und später im Newsletter. Einfach dem Link hier  folgen, die Fragen beantworten und abwarten ob Ihr gewonnen habt. Und mit der Kamera dann natürlich auch schöne Bilder fürs Anglerboard und/oder das Magazin schiessen. 

Viel Spass beim ausfüllen und (vielleicht) gewinnen.


----------



## Pilkman (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Also für die Gewinnchance einer Powershot mache ich natürlich mit... :m

PS: Welche Powershot ist es denn? Bitte nicht die A300...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Ich weiss nicht ob Dir das besser zusagt: 
Es ist die Canon Powershot 310

PS: Ich kenne weder die eine noch die andere, da ich aber auch selber gerade ne Kamera brauche/suche, werde ich auch den Fragebogen ausfüllen)


----------



## Pilkman (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

@ Thomas

Ist ne günstige Einsteigerkamera in der 3 Megapixelklasse, aber ohne optischen Zoom. Preis ab ca. 140 Euro...

Und sieht so aus...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

So der erste Teil is schnell ausgefüllt. #6


----------



## taildancer (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

wo sind die anderen teile?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Gibt alle 2 Wochen nen neuen Teil.
Sonst wärs so ne lange Umfrage geworden dass viele abgebrochen hätten (hatten wir schon mal durch).
Daher diesmal verteilt zum "schnellen arbeiten".


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Ich kann das Bild der Umfrage nicht so weit nach unten scrollen, um meine mailadresse eintragen zu können - schade ;+


----------



## C.K. (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Ich möchte ja nicht stänkern :

Aber hier fehlt was in der Umfrage:


> 4. Wie informierst Du dich vor dem Produktkauf? (Mehrfachantworten möglich)
> Im Katalog
> Bei Freunden
> Im Geschäft
> ...



Wo kann ich dort AB ankreuzen?????? Oder ist das AB NUR sonstige???


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Her mit dem zweiten Teil !!!!!!!!


----------



## sebastian (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Powershot sind gute Kameras ich hab ne G3 ...


----------



## Zanderkisser (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Ich würd ja auch gern teilnehmen an der Umfrage,aber ich kann ebenso die Seite nich so weit runter scrollen das ich meine email-addy eingeben kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Ich benachrichtige Dok und hoffe dass der das richten wird/kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

So, hier die Bitte/Nachricht von Dok:
Eigentlich müsste alles funzen.
Um das eventuelle Problem eingrenzen zu können, bittet er diejenigen, die das Problem haben um Angabe des verwendeten Browsers, Betriebssystem und der Auflösung.

Bei mir selbst kam das jetzt bei der Kontrolle auch einmal vor, als ich dann ein zweites Mal drauf ging hats wieder ganz normal gefunzt.


----------



## langelandsklaus (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Hey Thomas - es funzt jetzt !! #v  #v  #v


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Vielleicht hat Dok was gedreht??


----------



## Zanderkisser (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Super,bei mir hat´s jetz auch geklappt!!!


----------



## Globetrotter (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*



Suuper !!!:q :q 

Her mit dem 2ten Teil!!!#v #v 




Globetrotter


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Bin nartürlich auch mit dabei


----------



## theactor (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Der Gewinn gehört mir  

#h


----------



## Lachsy (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gewinn gehört mir
> 
> #h



nix Sönke das ist meine  :q 

mfg lachsy


----------



## theactor (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

*biff*  #y 
Na, das werden wir ja noch sehen *zank*

 #h
Sönke


----------



## totentanz (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Bir mir hat das prima geklappt!


----------



## Lachsy (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> *biff*  #y
> Na, das werden wir ja noch sehen *zank*
> 
> #h
> Sönke



sönke benimm dich sonst veröffentliche Bilder von dir  :q  wie das hier  #h


----------



## theactor (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

HA! 
Lachsy - wenn Du glaubst mich DAMIT zu schocken, hast Du Dich geirrt! 
Das Bild triffts ja wohl so gar  nicht! 
Immerhin ist das Bild vor 12 Jahren entstanden!

(Lachsy gewinnt nix, Lachsy gewinnt nix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## masch1 (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Wenn sich zwei streiten freut sich der masch1 :q 

Ich krig die Kammera ##


----------



## sebastian (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Ich krieg die Kamera verkauf sie und kauf mir dafür ein Unterwassergehäuse für meine 
shit geht sich nur ein halbes aus 
*strange* Ein Unterwassergehäuse für eine Powershot G3 kostet mehr als die Kamera selbst 

@ Lachsy

*lol*  :q


----------



## Der Troll (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Her mit dem 2.Teil.


----------



## p_regius (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Mesch bin ich doof, hab nicht gesehen dass man das graue Feld mit der Mailadrese füllen soll, wieso ist das auch so grau?


----------



## theactor (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*



> wieso ist das auch so grau



das is bestimmt Lachsy's Schuld weil sie unbedingt gewinnen will.
Wird sie aber nich, so!  :g  #y 

#h


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

*Wo bleibt denn Teil 2*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Jeder Teil läuft ca. 14 Tage, also immer mit der Ruhe)


----------



## ollidi (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Ich habe dann auch mal mitgemacht. :m Ist zwar keine Nikon, aber die ist auch schon nicht schlecht. :q 
Ich werde Euch dann einen Bericht geben, wenn ich sie in meinen Händen halte. :m


----------



## theactor (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Ha, Ollidi! 
Wie unterirdisch! 
No chance!

Und: wann kommste mal wieder nach HH?!

#h


----------



## ollidi (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

@theactor
Warte es nur ab. :q

Im Moment sieht es zeitlich schlecht aus mit Hamburg. Aber die kommenden 3 Wochen habe ich Urlaub. Evtl. sollten wir dann mal einen Termin zum Angeln machen. :m Lust habe ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder mit Euch Hamburgern die Fische zu ärgern. :m


----------



## Laksos (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*



> Ist zwar keine Nikon, aber


'ner geschenkten Kamera guckt man nich' ins Objektiv, oder wie heißt dat!?


----------



## ollidi (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> 'ner geschenkten Kamera guckt man nich' ins Objektiv, oder wie heißt dat!?



So ist das. :m
Deswegen werde ich Euch auch einen schönen Bericht präsentieren. :q


----------



## wodibo (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Da ich eh grad ne neue Kamera brauch hab ich halt mal mitgemacht :m
Also vergesst Euren Optimismus :q


----------



## p_regius (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Wenn Ihr schon alle gewinnt hätt ich gern 'nen Trostpreis, so ein kleines abzeichen in meinem Profil oder so ...


----------



## Garfield0815 (23. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

"Nochmal hochhol"
Wo bleibt denn der 2. Teil??????


----------



## Andreas Michael (23. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

das frage ich mich auch aber wer weiss wie lange schon 2 wochen sind :q  :q  ist alles nee auslegungssache    vorallem steht kein jahr bei lachwech  :q  :q 

warten wir mal schön weiter auf den zweiten teil und wenn der da ist dann wieder zwei wochen warten  :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Da hat der Andreas natürlich vollkommmen recht)
Wir hatten aber damit gerechnet über die Sommerferien mehr Zeit zu haben, da es bisher immer so war, dass da auf dem Anglerboard weniger los war.
So kann man sich täuschen!
Denn warum auch immer schlägt gerade das AB hinsichtlich Besuchen, Anmeldungen und Postings alle Rekorde, was etnsprechende Mehrarbeit für das Team und die Mods mit sich bringt.
Daher waren wir etws überlastet, sollte aber eigentlich heute oder morgen soweit sein, dass der nächste Teil der neue Umfrage online gestellt wird.
Selbstverständlich werden wir Euch dann benachrichtigen, sobald das soweit ist!

Und immer dran denken: Wir haben keine Riesenredaktion sondern das passiert alles "nebenher", da kann eben manches mal dauern, aber vergessebn wird nix)


----------



## Knobbes (24. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Hab mich jetzt auch mal mitgemacht.
Ist es im Moment noch die erste Befragung?
Gruss knobbes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Nun hat es leider doch länger gedauert mit dem zweiten Teil der Umfrage, wofür wir uns bei allen auch noch mal entschuldigen möchten. 
Letztes Mal haben wir Euch gefragt, mit welchen Methoden Ihr angelt. 
Dieses Mal interessiert uns zusätzlich, ob Ihr bestimmte Vorlieben für Hersteller in den einzelnen Methoden habt. Auch würden wir gern wissen, welche Zeitschriften Ihr noch so lest zusätzlich zum surfen im Netz. 

Übrigens, Frage 1 & 2 sind absichtlich gleich geblieben, damit wir die Gruppenzusammensetzung besser vergleichen können. 
Wir wünschen Euch viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel und viele Fänge, damit der Gewinner die Kamera auch einsetzen kann

Ihr findet hier den zweiten Teil der Umfrage, die ja aus mehreren Teilen besteht. 
Diese werden in regelmässigen Abständen freigeschaltet. Und es gibt auch was zu gewinnen:
Eine Canon – Powershot – Kamera, damit Ihr eure Fänge aufnehmen und ins Board stellen könnt. 
Viel Spass beim ausfüllen und viel Glück beim gewinnen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Habe jetzt auch den 2. Teil erledigt


----------



## marioschreiber (25. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Erledigt....wo bleibt meine Camera ?


----------



## Lachsy (25. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

auch erledigt, Camera kommt zu mir  

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Karstein (25. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Hallohallo Lachsy - du bist für die laufenden PCs, Virenfreiheit und die Sittsamkeit hier im AB zuständig - da bleibt keine Zeit für´s Fotofieren!

Isch ábe auch noch keine Digi-Knipse nich! )))


----------



## Lachsy (25. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallohallo Lachsy - du bist für die laufenden PCs, Virenfreiheit und die Sittsamkeit hier im AB zuständig - da bleibt keine Zeit für´s Fotofieren!
> 
> Isch ábe auch noch keine Digi-Knipse nich! )))




 :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  dann geh ich jetzt in die ecke und heule  :c  :c  :c 

mfg lachsy


----------



## Karstein (25. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

*malausderEckeherauslock* Wenn´s nach mir ginge, sollte sie dein sein! )))

Mich hate Pete´s Sony viel zu sehr in den Bann gezogen - oder gleich ein Digi-Spiegelreflex-Body von Pentax!

Viele Grüße gen Essen

Karsten


----------



## Lachsy (25. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

nagut komme ich wieder aus der ecke raus   da war es eh zu langweilig .
wünsche natürlich allen glück bei der verlosung  :g 
grüsse auch nach Berlin 
mfg Lachsy


----------



## Knobbes (25. August 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen*

Dann hab ich ja gestern gerade noch so beim Teil 1 mitmachen können.
*G*


----------

